# Police charge two with drunken driving after patrolman run o



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

From The Salem Evening News 07/15/2005:

Police charge two with drunken driving after patrolman run off the road

By Jill Harmacinski 
Staff writer

IPSWICH - A patrolman was forced off the road after he encountered two suspected drunken drivers on Clark Road early yesterday morning, police said.

Police said Patrolman Justin Daly was on routine patrol of the Clark Road area at 1:47 a.m. when he came upon the two drivers, Kathryn Cavic, 18, of North Andover and Stephen Miles, 20, of 58 N. Main St., Ipswich. Miles was trying to pass Cavic on Clark Road, a small road in the oceanfront Great Neck neighborhood, according to police.

Daly had to swerve his cruiser off the road to get out of the way of the oncoming cars, police said.

Both Cavic and Miles were arrested and charged with drunken driving. Miles was also charged with driving recklessly and failure to drive in marked lanes. Both were scheduled for arraignment on the charges yesterday in Ipswich District Court.

Police said Daly was not injured.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Police charge two with drunken driving after patrolman r*

CWOF, as usual.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Police charge two with drunken driving after patrolman r*



MSP75";p="69269 said:


> CWOF, as usual.


When will the courts actually get tough on the shitbags?


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Police charge two with drunken driving after patrolman r*

Time to bring back a little thing called "street justice" for shitbags like this. Time to play, mother f*ckers :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Ops.. I thought WE were already doing that.. :twisted:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Police charge two with drunken driving after patrolman r*

Two for the price of one with that stop.


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Police charge two with drunken driving after patrolman r*

The bail clerk & tow-truck driver got a two-for-one as well.


----------

